# 2 Needed Port A



## Deep Hunter (May 22, 2004)

It looks as though we will need two more, some experience Saturday morning out of Port A. Plan is to look for tuna behind the shrimpers and try for some amberjack before coming in for state water snapper.

Boat is a 33 Bertram, I have all needed equipment but you are welcome to bring your own. Share of expenses will be $100. PM me if interested.

Jim


----------



## srward (Oct 21, 2005)

I will be in Port A this weekend (9/4-9/7). Sent you a PM if you are interested.


----------

